# سيرفو متور من صنعك الخاص



## ksaid (26 مايو 2010)

بسم الله 
ان لم تجد سيرفو موتور في السوق سوف اعطيك طريقة بسيطة لتصنعه وحدك
1-يجب ان يكون عندك محرك تيار متناوب كالذي في الغسالة اواي الة
2-محرك خطوي صغير او ضعيف تجده في طابعة قديمة ويكون 200 خطوة في الدورة
ملاحظة
اي محرك تيار متناوب يستطيع العمل بالتيار المستمر والعكس لا
عند تغذية محرك متناوب بالمستمر عن طريق جسر ديود يعمل عادي جدا وعند عكس الاستقطاب يعكس المحرك الاتجاه
هنا حصلنا على المحرك القوي عاى حسب ما نحتاج
*الان بقي ينقصنا الانكودر الانكودر انواع ضوئي ميكانيكي او مغناطيسي
في هذه الحالة سنصنع انكودر مغناطيسي بواسطة المحرك الخطوي
نركبه تسلسليا وراء المحرك الاول المهم المحور يدور مع المحور الاخر
وفي مخارج المحرك الخطوي نركب هذه الدارة البسيطة التي بدورها ستخرج لنا aوb


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مايو 2010)

وهل يكفي 200 نبضة في اللفة لعمل تحكم جيد؟
لا أعتقد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك أخي على طرح الفكره

الفكرة جيده ويمكن تنفيذها وهي نفس الفكرة في محركات السيرفو

ولكن ما أشك فيه هو أن أي محرك تيار متناوب يعمل على التيار المستمر

ليس على الإطلاق هكذا فكيف يعمل المحرك التأثيري ذو القفص السنجابي والذي يحتوي ملفات تقويم لبدأ الحركة وبه مفتاح الطرد المركزي الذي لا يفصل ملفات التقويم إلا بعد أن تصل سرعة المحرك الى قيمة تقترب من السرعة القصوى ومعلوم انه في محركات السيرفو وماكينات السي ان سي تدور المحركات بسرعات منخفضة جدا في اوقات وبسرعات عالية جدا في اوقات أخرى وينعكس اتجاه الدوران في لحظه فكيف سيدور المحرك وتفصل عنه ملفات التقويم وان لم تفصل هذه الملفات فسترتفع درجة حرارة المحرق جدا وقد يحترق

هذا أولا

وثانيا المحركات ذات المكثف يمكن عكس اتجاه الدوران ولكن لا يمكن التحكم في السرعة بدقة ولا يمكن أن تعمل على تيار مستمر

نرجوا طرح الموضوع بأسلوب علمي أدق من هذا

وانا لست خبير في محركات التيار المتناوب فيجب أن نرجع لأهل الخبرة و الدراسة في هذا المجال

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

وإذا كان يمكن استخدام محرك التيار المتناوب بدلا من محرك التيار المستمر

فلما يستخدمون محرك تيار مستمر مع المخارط الصغيره التي يتم التحكم في سرعة دورانها عن طريق المحرك

نجد بها دائما محرك تيار مستمر مع دائرة الكترونيه للتحكم في السرعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

يمكن تصحيح الفكرة بوضع محرك تيار مستمر ذو قدرة عالية وتوصيل المحرك الخطوي على العامود الدوار من الخلف كما تفضلت وعمل دائرة قنطره لعكس اتجاه الدوران

ودائرة تعديل عرض النبضات pwm
للتحكم في السرعة وعزم الدوران

هذه اسهل كبداية للهواة ثم بعد ذلك يمكن ادخال المحركات ذات التيار المتناوب وثلاثية الأوجه فيما بعد لأن دوائرها معقدة التركيب جدا وتحتاج دقة عالية وحسابات معقدة


----------



## الامبراطور (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لن أفتى فى موضوع المحرك لاننى لست خبير به
ولكن موضوع تركيب الستيبر مع الشافت الخاص بالموتور كى يعمل كانكودر فهى فكرة جيده جدا ومجربة من قبل الكثير من الناس ولكن توجد بها مشكلة واحدة فى السرعة البطيئة وبالذات عندما يكون المشوار قصير فان خرج الفولت من الاستيبر يكاد يكون منعدم ويحدث خطأ فى الاحداثيات بمعنى اخر ترحيل فى اماكن العمل بالشغله
وشكرا على عرض الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ksaid (26 مايو 2010)

انا لم اشترط محرك متناوب اذا كان يوجد محرك تيار مستمر ذلك احسن اما بالنسبة للمحرك المتناوب. نعم يعمل بالتيار المستمر و جربوه لكن يكون يعمل ب charbonat moteur مثل محرك الة الثقب المكنسة الكهربائية رحاية القهوة
اخ .... هذه الانواع فيها محركات universel وخاصيته انه يعمل بالمتناوب او المستمر


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (27 مايو 2010)

فكرة جميلة اتمنى تكون دقيقة


----------



## zamalkawi (27 مايو 2010)

لي سؤال عن المحرك التزامني
المحركات التي تستعمل في ماكينات السي إن سي تكون عادة محركات سيرفو من النوع المتزامن
على سبيل المثال نوع 1FT6 من زيمنس و MSK من ريكسروت
فهل هذه المحركات هي نفسها المحركات المتزامنة التقليدية المعروفة؟

أما السؤال الآخر فهو ما الفارق بين المحرك المتزامن والمحرك brushless dc من حيث البنية


----------



## safaadvd (29 مايو 2010)

ksaid قال:


> انا لم اشترط محرك متناوب اذا كان يوجد محرك تيار مستمر ذلك احسن اما بالنسبة للمحرك المتناوب. نعم يعمل بالتيار المستمر و جربوه لكن يكون يعمل ب charbonat moteur مثل محرك الة الثقب المكنسة الكهربائية رحاية القهوة
> اخ .... هذه الانواع فيها محركات universel وخاصيته انه يعمل بالمتناوب او المستمر


 
انت تقصد محركات التوالي التي تعمل على كلا التيارين ويكون فيها ملفات الستيتور مربوطة بالتوالي مع ملفات الروتور وشكرا


----------



## safaadvd (29 مايو 2010)

فكرته جميلة جداً وانا اعتقد انها تكون آلة اسرع واقوى ولكن مسألة الدقة مهمة جداً فمحركات التوالي لها عزم دوران ابتدائي عالي وهذا يؤدي الى استمرارية حركة اكثر بعد فصل التيار عنها لذا يجب التفكير في فرملة للمحرك والفرملة تكون كهربائية وليست ميكانيكية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجدت هذا الموضوع على منتديات الدكتور سامر السعدي

كتب بواسطة الاستاذ محمد غانم 

وهو عن مواتير السرفوا

*السيرفو موتور Servo Motor*
• محرك السرفو Servo Motor



هو أحد أنواع المحركات الخاصه (special machine) وهو يستخدم فى التحكم الموضعى(position control) لذلك فهو يسمى أحياناً control motor .


و من أمثلة تطبيقات هذا المحرك تحريك اجهزة الradar وأطباق استقبال الأقمارالصناعيه و يستخدم أيضاً فى تحريك أجنحة الطائرات وبعض أنواع أجهزة الطباعه , و من الملاحظ أن كل هذه التطبيقات تعمل على سرعه بطيئه جداً ,لذلك فإن محركات السرفو تتميز بسرعات بطيئه جداً,و نظراً لمتطلبات تشغيل هذه الأنواع من الأحمال كان لازماً أن تتوافر فى محرك السرفو الخصائص التاليه:


1. الاستجابه الفائقه للسرعه fast response بمعنى ان تصل سرعة المحرك للقيمه المقننه 
فور توصيل المحرك بالمنبع الكهربى , كما يجب أن يتوقف فور فصل المنبع عن المحرك.


2. أن تكون العلاقه بين الجهد والسرعه علاقه خطيه وذلك من أجل تبسيط منظومة التحكم و مكوناتها و تحسين كفائته.


3. أن يقبل المحرك تكرار عمليات الفصل و التوصيل مهما تعددت.



لذلك يجب مراعاة هذه المواصفات فى المحرك عندالتصميم, فمثلآ للحصول على سرعة استجابه مرتفعه يجب تخفيض قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى للعضو الدائر(J) The moment of inertia 
و يتم تخفيض قيمة (J) بانقاص قطر ال Rotor (D) و ذيادة طوله (L) و يتم ذلك بشكل أساسى فى جميع محركات السرفو , وبخلاف ذلك هناك الكثير من تعديلات التصميم التى يقوم بها المطورون من خلال الأبحاث بهدف الحصول على قيمه أقل ل(J) و قد نتعرض لهذه الأشكال الأخرى من التصميمات للعضو الدائر فيما بعد ان شاء الله.


وبشكل عام فان محركات الServo تتنوع بين محركات تعمل على التيار المستمر و أخرى تعمل على منبع التيار المتردد , وغالبية هذه الأنواع تعتمد أسلوب الArmature Control من أجل تحقيق Position Control وذلك عن طريق تغيير قيمة الجهد .


وكلا النوعين له مميزات وعيوب فمثلاً محرك الD.C يتميز بالعلاقات الخطيه بين الجهد و السرعه وايضاً بين العزم و السرعه , لذلك فان منظومة التحكم به أبسط و أكفأ, و لكنه أعلى سعرا و وزنا من محرك الA.C و يحتاج الى صيانه ولا يمكن استخدامه فى الأماكن الخطره و ذلك بسبب الشراره التى تحدث عند الفرش. 
و محرك A.C Servo Motor يتميز ببساطة التركيب وقوة التحمل و رخص السعر ولكن يعيبه انه من الآلات الHighly Coupled حيث أن الزاويه بين مجالى ال Stator و الRotor ليست 90درجه و العلاقه بين العزم والسرعه ليست علاقه خطيه وكذلك العلاقه بين الجهد و السرعه ليست خطيه كما هو مطلوب أن يكون , و لكن الأبحاث تعمل على تلافى هذه العيوب , و سأحاول فى قريباً أن أن أتكلم بالتفصيل عن أنواع الServo الA.C و الD.C من حيث التركيب و طرق التحكم.

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

للفائدة
​


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

أعتقد أنه لا يوجد تعريف محدد للمحرك السيرفو، ولكن التعريف الأقرب للدقة من وجهة نظري هو أي محرك يعتمد على التغذية الراجعة feedback للتحكم في عزمه أو سرعته أو موضعه


----------



## smail1 (9 مايو 2011)

فكرة جميلة اتمنى تكون دقيقة


----------

